# The Tindal Centre, Aylesbury, Buckinghamshire - April 2016



## Landie_Man (Aug 10, 2016)

The Tindal Centre, Aylesbury, Buckinghamshire - April 2016

Another one from my big backlog! This site is in my hometown and only a stones throw away from where I live. I remember a friend of mine who was working for St Johns Ambulance at the time, took me round the back of this place and showed me round the Ambulance Station behind it!

I was only about ten or eleven but it was great fun, and I was even taken out in 1982 Range Rover V8 Ambulance which then (2001) was pretty old!

One April morning I saw hoarding going up and seized my chance to have a look round before it was totally demolished. I solo'd this place. 


This asylum was very modern inside and not very inspiring sadly!

The Tindal Centre (formerly Tindal Hospital); and locally known as "Tindal", was a centre for the treatment of mental disorders in Aylesbury, Buckinghamshire, England run by Oxford Health NHS Foundation Trust. 

It included a residential hospital for paitents with profound mental health conditions and also counselling/therapy outpatient services. 

It is located to the north east of Aylesbury in an area locally known as 
"Bierton Hill" and sits opposite Aylesbury Prison. 

People that could not afford the fees of the local hospital; Royal Buckinghamshire Hospital, funnily enough where I was born, were sent to this workhouse.

The building in which "Tindal" was located was originally the town's workhouse, built in 1844.

Tindal was closed in 2014 when the Whiteleaf Centre in Aylesbury was opened.

#1






#2



r

#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8




WEIRD shaped toilet!

#9





#10





#11





#12





#14





#15





#16





#17





#18





#19





#20





#21





#22





More At:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157670777724051


----------



## krela (Aug 10, 2016)

Well it's lovely from the outside! lol.


----------



## smiler (Aug 10, 2016)

Nice that you got to it before the pond life, Sound Job, Thanks


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks guys. I think it looks totally different now!


----------

